# Natural Fork Challenge



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Everyone

Andy (akmslingshots) and myself had decided to have a little competition between the two of us on who can make the best natural fork in a given amount of time. *We decided to open it to whoever wants to join in.*

Challenge
Who can make the best natural in a given amount of time, only using hand tools.

Rules
No power tools, Only hand tools can be used (sandpaper etc is allowed)
There must be a before and after picture of the natural.
It must have a sort of oil/finish on it even if it is wet.
Pictures must be posted before 12pm (22nd July) GMT. 
No cheating!!

*The competition starts 12pm 21st July and ends 12pm 22nd July. *GMT* *

Remember there will be no prize given as this is just for fun! The winner will be decided by a vote that will take place after it has finished.

If possible the fork must be harvest after reading this post, but only if you can









Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

awesome, no time to prepare


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

sounds fun, it will be interesting to see what people can come up with in that time frame, the photos should have time stamps!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> sounds fun, it will be interesting to see what people can come up with in that time frame, the photos should have time stamps!


I thought that, would not have a clue how to do it on my camera lol!! there is also an element of speed between Luke and I, its also see who is the quickest


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> sounds fun, it will be interesting to see what people can come up with in that time frame, the photos should have time stamps!


I thought that, would not have a clue how to do it on my camera lol!! there is also an element of speed between Luke and I, its also see who is the quickest








[/quote]it should be in the menu date/time

fastest isnt always bestest! not for me anyway hehe


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hmm would happen when im not home


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

mckee said:


> hmm would happen when im not home


its just for fun mckee, we can always do another


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

newconvert said:


> sounds fun, it will be interesting to see what people can come up with in that time frame, the photos should have time stamps!


That would be good, but then again, we'll just have to trust them.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I will create another post tomorrow to post the pictures in.


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

:[ I have to mow during most of that time period, but if other people are allowed to join, I'll try to get one done.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

guess I will go for a fork hunt this aft.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone can join!!

Looking forward to seeing what people produce


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> hmm would happen when im not home


its just for fun mckee, we can always do another








[/quote]

Quite a few people have now told me they would love to do it but can't get hold of a fork in this time, I explained how it was only going to be between me and akmslingshots but we decided to make it public. I was thinking that we could hold another sometime soon with a few days notice, maybe even a week, allowing more people to get involved.

Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> hmm would happen when im not home


its just for fun mckee, we can always do another








[/quote]

Quite a few people have now told me they would love to do it but can't get hold of a fork in this time, I explained how it was only going to be between me and akmslingshots but we decided to make it public. I was thinking that we could hold another sometime soon with a few days notice, maybe even a week, allowing more people to get involved.

Cheers Luke
[/quote]

There seems to be a lot more interest than we first thought. I say we postpone it for a set date and let more people in on it?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

That would probably be a good idea, i know a few people that are wanting to compete in this one today but i'm sure more people would love to join in. We will have to discuss a date to start the competition.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

................... WATCH THIS SPACE ....................


----------



## barkingspider (Jun 17, 2012)

Humbly Submitted

This fork is from an orange tree that was damaged in a storm a few weeks ago. I would have tried to find a fork this morning, but wandering around in the desert in 110 degree heat is not my idea of fun. Come winter, I will be keeping an eye out for usable tree forks. The only tools used were a saw to cut the ends to length, the knife shown in the picture and a piece of sandpaper. This morning, the fork was just as seen in the first picture. I used the spine of the knife blade to scrape the bark. Next, a few trips through the microwave to dry it. Saw the three ends to length. A little sanding and it's ready to finish. I used two thin coats of spar varnish rubbed on with my fingertip. It took about an hour and a half total working time. Most of today it hung to let the varnish dry. Then I snapped the last pictures. It's not in the same class as some of the work I've seen here on the forum but it fits my hand very well and I think I'll have fun with it.


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is my spalted natural!







I don't know what wood it is, but it has nice grain! I barely finished this in time - 11:45pm








Finished with BLO.

-Derek


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks for sharing dkdude!









We are moving the official competition to another time soon, but thank-you for participating!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Also barking spider, that looks ace! well done!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I suppose i better post mine, 




  








spalted natural




__
LBurnett


__
Jul 21, 2012




&#39;RSpalted fork









  








spalted natural




__
LBurnett


__
Jul 21, 2012


__
1



Spalted fork









  








spalted natural




__
LBurnett


__
Jul 21, 2012




Spalted fork


----------



## natfork (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Think I'll let you off, 3 minutes late








Remember dkdude in the official competition to show a before pic!









Cheers Luke


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is the before pic







If you see some parts sanded, it is because I was checking the wood to see if it was good for a slingshot.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

natfork said:


> Here's mine


Fantastic!!!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

oh WOW, I thought one or two people may enter, did not expect this!!!

they are all AMAZING guys!!

I have asked for some help from the competition master himself Charles, there is a few points that I have learned and believe we could make this a more open competition as I am aware there was a fair few that found it was a little too short notice.

Those that have made a natty for the weekend just passed I truly commend your time and effort and just hope you will be more than happy to do it again soon. I will offer the one made by myself as a prize plus there is more kind people that have kindly offered to put up a prize themselves.

Lets make it the comp little bigger









I am truly amazed to see the results people have put up!!!

I'l write up the plans over the next couple of days for a proper launch towards the end of the week


----------

